# §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§



## ++sameh++ (26 فبراير 2006)

أخوتى الأحباء فى المنتدى ، لو فى اى حد محتاج توقيع معين ، يكتب هنا طلبه ويحب ان شكل التوقيع يكون ازاى ، وانشاء الله هاعمله له ، ديه خدمة بسيطة ليكم يا أخواتى الغاليين ربنا معاكم 


:Red_Hearts::16_4_16:  :Red_Hearts::16_4_16:  :Red_Hearts::16_4_16:  :Red_Hearts:​


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

خدمة حلوة يا سامح, الموضوع يتثبت مشان الاحبة

ربنا يبارك موهبتك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## †gomana† (26 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا سامح ولازم يتثبت فعلا *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل اخواتك الاحبة*
*ربنا يحافظ على دخولك وخروجك*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2006)

*اوعو سموحه دعنى انطلق باول طلب  

 اممممممممم بص انا عاوز الكلمه دى انتم افضل من عصافير كثيرا وعصفور ورب المجد ازاى معرفش*


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

فكره جميله يا سامح
خد دى
(((((((( صلى من اجل ضعفى ))))))))


----------



## ++sameh++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا روك على الكلمات الجميلة ديه ، انا من الأول قلت انك انت كنت السبب الرئيسى فى حبى للمنتدى هنا ، ربنا يبارك خدمتك أخى الحبيب .*
*ميرسى جومانا على التشجيع ده ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (27 فبراير 2006)

معقول ميرنا بنفسها تطلب توقيع ونقولها لا ، بصى يا ميرنا انا امبارح فضلت ادورد على عصافير عندى بس ما لقتش ، فعملت لك مجموعة صور بس فيها صورة حمامة مش عصفورة ، لو ما عجبتكيش ولا صورة قولى لى وانا اعملك حاجة تانية ، مستنى رايك ماشى 
.
.
.





.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
*مستنى رايك يا ميرنا*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*أخى الحبيب مينو ، معلش ممكن توضح حضرتك محتاج التوقيع يكون شكله ايه بالظبط ، بصراحة انا ما قدرتش افهم انت عايز ايه بالظبط ، فى أنتظار ردك أخى الحبيب .*


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2006)

*يلهوى دول مش حلوين دول روعه بس انا مش عارفه اختار انا توهت *

*طيب بص يا موحه ممكن تخلى صورا ابرع جمال مع الحمامه معلش انا غلسه بس هيه مجوعه حلوا جدا جدا جدا بس انا رخمه جدا جدا*


----------



## ++sameh++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*مين اللى قال انك رخمة ؟؟؟ لا طبعاً ، انا سعيد جداً ان المجموعة عجبتك ، انا فهمت انك عايزة صورة انت ابرع جمالاً بدل الصورة اللى انا منزلها ،ولا تقصدى ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2006)

*ايوا بص بردو قيها حمامه بدل العصفور *





*انا لقيت دى بس مشعارفه تنفع ولا لاء *


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2006)

*وادى العفصير اهيه يا سموحه*


----------



## †gomana† (27 فبراير 2006)

*ايه الروعة والابداع ده ياسامح *
*ربنا يباركك ويحافظ على طريقك ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا جومانا على تشجيعك ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 فبراير 2006)

*معلش يا ميرنا انا امبارح ما فضتش خالص عندنا الأيام ديه شغل كتيييييير اصبرى بقى على ماشى ، ربنا معاكى .*


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2006)

*ماشى يعمى انتا تؤمر *


----------



## blackguitar (28 فبراير 2006)

*ايه يا باشا الفن ده كله *
*انت موهوب على كده*


----------



## blackguitar (28 فبراير 2006)

ادى يا سامح شويه صور عصافير اكيد هتفيدك


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 مارس 2006)

*شكراً أخى الحبيب بلاك جيتار على التشجيع والصور الجميلة ديه ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 مارس 2006)

:nunu0000: يا رب الصور المرة ديه تعجبك يا ميرنا ، ربنا يستر 
.
.
.





.
.
.



​
.
.
.



​
.
.
.
مستنى رايك يا ميرنا :nunu0000: ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2006)

*يخرب عقلك يا موحه ايه الحلاوه دى لا بجد فظاع جدا جدا جدا جدا جمال اوى هو دا ميرسى بجد يا موحه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 مارس 2006)

انت بتعمل صور روعه جدا جدا يا سامح
انا عايز ادمج اسمى بخط جميل و صغير على الصوره زيك 
و حتلاقى فى التوقيع الثابت اسفل رسالتى (( صلوا من اجل ضعفى )) عاوز رأيك فيها
و رأى الجميع
شاكر تعب محبتك


----------



## †gomana† (1 مارس 2006)

*حلو اوى تصميمك يا سامح ربنا يبارك موهبتك*

*شكلك حلو اوى وانت ماسك العصايا لميرنا*
*عسل اوى اوى*

*هههههههه*


----------



## sara_tota (1 مارس 2006)

تصميمك رائع يا سامح (وطبعا دى مش اول مرة تسمع رأيي)





انت بجد هايل





واكبر دليل
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
التوقيع الجميل بتاعى :give_rose :give_rose 

ربنا يخليك يارب وتفضل تعملنا حاجات حلوة كده 
علطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## blackguitar (2 مارس 2006)

*ايه الجمال ده يا سامح انا بجد هحتاجك تظبطنى فشويه حاجات فالفوتوشوب*
*انا عملت صورة برضه فانتم افضل من عصافير كثيرة ادينى رأيك فيها*

*اهيه*​ 




 
***************************************​ 


 

*هيه على ادى يادوب لسه بيبى فالفوتوشوب*
*على فكرة صورة التوقيع بتاعتى برضه من تصميمى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (2 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا جومانا على كلامك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (2 مارس 2006)

> التوقيع الجميل بتاعى :give_rose :give_rose


 

*ربنا يخليكى يا سارة ، انا بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على المجاملة الرقيقة ديه ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (2 مارس 2006)

> *انا بجد هحتاجك تظبطنى فشويه حاجات فالفوتوشوب*


 
*انا برضة اللى هاعلمك ؟؟؟؟؟ لا طبعا أنت اللى هاتعلمنى ، بس اسمح لى اقولك على حاجة الصور اللى انت عاملها رائعة بأمانة ، وانا قعدت فترة طويلة كنت بصمم الصور بالشكل ده بس جيه واحد متخصص جرافيك قاللى اهم حاجة البساطة فى التصميم ، لأنى كنت بدمج صور كتير ومن وجهة نظرى كنت بلاقى الصور حلوة كدة بس هو كان شايف غير كدة ، عشان كدة فى الفترة الأخيرة بحاول ان التصميم يكون بسيط وما يحتويش على صور كتير .*
*مش قصدى بأمانة ان تصميمك وحش انا بس حبيت اقولك نصيحة اخدتها من واحد ، بس بأمانة تصميمك أكتر من رائع والتوقيع الشخصى بتاعك حلو جداً جداً ، ربنا يباركلك فى موهبتك .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (2 مارس 2006)

> انا عايز ادمج اسمى بخط جميل و صغير على الصوره زيك
> و حتلاقى فى التوقيع الثابت اسفل رسالتى (( صلوا من اجل ضعفى ))


 
شكراً أخى الحبيب مينو على محبتك ديه ، انت ما حددتش عايز صورة معينة او صورة قديس عشان كدة انا عملت لك 4 صور من أختيارى ، لو مش حاببهم قولى وانا تحت أمرك ، ربنا معاك .
.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## blackguitar (2 مارس 2006)

*



			بس اسمح لى اقولك على حاجة الصور اللى انت عاملها رائعة بأمانة ، وانا قعدت فترة طويلة كنت بصمم الصور بالشكل ده بس جيه واحد متخصص جرافيك قاللى اهم حاجة البساطة فى التصميم ، لأنى كنت بدمج صور كتير ومن وجهة نظرى كنت بلاقى الصور حلوة كدة بس هو كان شايف غير كدة ، عشان كدة فى الفترة الأخيرة بحاول ان التصميم يكون بسيط وما يحتويش على صور كتير .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بالعكس أخى العزيز سامح انا احترمت رأيك كثيرا جدا ونا فعلا مقتنع بكلامك بس كتير بلاقى اكتر من صورة جميله وعاوز احطهم كلهم *
*انا هعمل بنصيحتك وهحاول ابطل زحمه *

*بس عاوز اسألك سؤال........صورة التوقيع هل تعتبر من الصور البسيطه للى مفهاش زحمه؟؟؟؟؟*
*عشان افهم وجهه نظرك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (2 مارس 2006)

> *بس عاوز اسألك سؤال........صورة التوقيع هل تعتبر من الصور البسيطه للى مفهاش زحمه؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*لو قصدك على صورة التوقيع بتاعتك ، لا طبعا ما فيهاش زحمة ولا حاجة ، بالعكس تصميها رائع وبسيط وانا بحييك عليه .*


----------



## maly_sawak (2 مارس 2006)

لو سمحتى اخى الحبيب سامح 
ممكن صوره توحى بالحزن والعزله مثلا شاب قاعد فى وسط ظلام وساند راسه على رجليه
وفى الخلفيه صوره السيد المسيح وتكتب مالى سواك 
وشكرا ليك اخى الحبيب


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 مارس 2006)

أخى الحبيب ، ما لى سواك ، انا دور لك على صورة واحد راكع زى ما طلبت بس للأسف ما لاقتش ، على العموم انا عملت لك صور تانية واعتقد انها فيه اللى انت محتاجة ، ولو ما عجبتكش يا ريت تقولى 
.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## maly_sawak (4 مارس 2006)

جميل اوى اخويا سامحانا مش عارف اقولك ايه على تعبك الجميل دابس لو سمحت ممكن تكتبى على اخر صوره مالى سواك= مالو سواك


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

*اسف أخى الحبيب ما أخدتش بالى ، انشاء الله هاصلحها وانزلها تانى ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (5 مارس 2006)

*جميل اوى اوى تصميمك الاخير ده فيه احساس جميل خالص*
*شكرا ليك اخى العزيز على تعبك*


----------



## blackguitar (5 مارس 2006)

*بجد يا سامح بتتعب معانا كتييييييييييييير اوى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 مارس 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا سامح
و انا اسف فى التاخير على الرد
انا مخدتش بالى و التوقيع اللى انا عامله الان عاجبنى جدا
ميرسى


----------



## ++sameh++ (9 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا جومانا ، وتعبك وتعب كل أخواتى فى المنتدى راحة ، شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب بلاك جيتار*


----------



## ++sameh++ (9 مارس 2006)

*وانا فرحت جداً لما التوقيع عجبك يا مينو ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (9 مارس 2006)

انا اسف يا ما لى سواك ، عشان اتأخرت فى الرد على طلبك ، كنت مشغول الأيام اللى فاتت ، انا عدلت لك الكلمة وصححتها ، يا رب تعجبك .
.
.
.





​


----------



## جورج كرسبو (9 مارس 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا ياسامح ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك انا محتاج توقيع على مزاجك  انت


----------



## ++sameh++ (11 مارس 2006)

> انا محتاج توقيع على مزاجك انت


 

*حاضر يا جورج ، بس يا خوفى لا تييجى وتشتكى فى الأخر ، ما دام على ذوقى انا استحمل بقى .*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (11 مارس 2006)

كل الا يجى منك ياسامح كويس  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

شكراً لمحبتك يا جورج ، انا عملت لك امبارح كام شكل ، بس بأمانة لو مش عاجبينك تقولى ماشى ، وأعملك اللى انت عايزه ، ربنا معاك 
.
.
.





.
.
.





.
.
.




​


----------



## †gomana† (14 مارس 2006)

*الله شوية حلوين اوى يا موحة*
*مانت ذوقك حلو اهو يا باشا ومن غير كلام باشا فعلا*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك معانا يا موحة*


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا جومانا ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 مارس 2006)

أخى الحبيب أمير يا رب الصور اللى عملتها لك تعجبك ولو مش عجباك قولى وانا تحت أمرك واغيرها لك زى ما أنت عايز 
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 مارس 2006)

.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## +Dream+ (21 مارس 2006)

*الله جميل جدا يا سامح *
*و انا بعد اذنك عايزة صورة للعدرا و ايه جميله و اسمى فى الاخر *
*معلش هتعبك معايا و ربنا يقويك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

تعبك راحة أختى الغالية ، انا عملت لك كام شكل وبرضة لو مش عاجبينك ما فيش مشكلة قولى لى وانا تحت أمرك ماشى 
.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.


----------



## ToMa (24 مارس 2006)

*سامح باشا حبيب قلبى يا ترى ممكن انا كمان اطلب منك صورة احطها فى التوقيع ؟؟؟*

*انت عارف بقى انا لسه بتعلم الفوتو شوب وبصراحة لما شوفت تصميماتك الخطييييييييرة دى بينى وبينك غيرت *

*عشان كده انا هطلب منك طلب بسيط جدا صورة توما الرسول وهو بيحط ايده فى جنب المسيح (المتحركة) ومكتوب عليها " طوبى للذين امنوا ولم يروا " واسمى من تحت *

*وخد وقتك خااااااااااااااااااالص انا عارف مشاغلك كتير ربنا يقويك *

*تحياتى ليك ولمجهودك الرائع يا فنان*​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2006)

*وانا يا سامح كمان غيرت 

لما شوفت توما الفنان بيطلب 

قولت انا ها اجي وسطكم عاوزك تضبطلي الصورة اللي في توقيعي علي مزاجك يا حبيبي ومش مستعجل خالص 

وياريت اسم المنتدي ينكتب عليه 

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

موووووووووووووضع جميل يا سامح باشا يا خبير ربنا معاك


----------



## +Dream+ (25 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى جدا جدا يا سامح الصور كلها جميله *
*و انا اخيرا عرفت احطها فى التوقيع ميرسى جدا لتعبك معايا و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

> *افهم من كده انك بترفض تعملى التوقيع يا سامح ؟؟؟*


 
لا طبعاً يا توما انا اقدر ، بس وقت ما اعمله هابقى بقدمه لك وانا خايف زى التلميذ اللى مستنى نتيجة الأمتحان ، وربنا يستر وأنجح 
:36_1_31:​


----------



## The_Hero (26 مارس 2006)

هاى انا بعد اذنك محتاج توقيع 
طلباتى فى توقيعى هيا ان يكون فى التوقيع محبه و حب و حنيه المسيح فاهمنى 
بحيث ان الصوره تحس فيها بحب المسيح و حنانه و عاوزك انت تختار الايه اليى تحبها و توقيعى بسيط
The Hero
ميرسى مره تانيه
ربنا معاكو


----------



## Marshelinoo (28 مارس 2006)

انا عايو توقيع مارشلينو بس يكون فلاااش يتحرك ويتنطط


----------



## ++sameh++ (29 مارس 2006)

*احب قى الأول اعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد على طلباتكم ، بس يا مينا انا خلاص خلصت توقيعك ، وبأمانة انا الأيام ديه مشغول شوية عشان كدة مش قادر اكمل باقى التوقيعات عشان انزلهم مرة واحدة فسامحونى بس انشاء الله على يوم السبت بالكتير هانزل توقيع مينا والبطل ، انا اسف مرة تانية .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (29 مارس 2006)

*أخى الحبيب مارسلينو سامحنى لأنى ما عنديش صورة للقديس اللى انت طلبتها يار يت لو الصورة ديه عندك ترفعها وتنزلها فى المنتدى عشان اقدر استخدمها .*


----------



## ++menooo++ (29 مارس 2006)

عزيزى سامح
انا عايز على الصوره دى خدمه منك 
عايزك تكتبلى عليها من فوق فى وسطها فى النص يعنى "†††المســـيح الهــــى†††" 
و عايز يكون مكتوب تحتها الرابط ده
http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/christ_jesus_god/
بس بدل الرابط يبقى مكتوب اضغط هنـــــــــــــــــــا
او المسيح الهى
و عايز تكتبلى الايه دى بخط حلو على الصوره من تحت
بل قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف   1 بطرس 3:15 

و ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## reta (30 مارس 2006)

اولا اتمنى ان تقبلونى بينكم  فعلا عمل جميل ربنا ايباركك وياريت تعملى توقيع يجمع ام النور والمسيح والبابا كيرلس بذوقك الرفيع وتكتبلى هذه المقوله لقداسة البابا كيرلس لست متاكدة من نص المقوله لاكن اتذكر منها هذه الكلمات اتمنى التصحيح 

كنت اتمنى ان اعيش غريبا واموت غريبا لاكن لتكن مشيئت الله اشكر محبتك التى هى من اجل المحبه ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك:rose:


----------



## antoon refaat (31 مارس 2006)

*التوقيع بتاعي*

*وااو انا مليش نفس *
*انا عاوز التوقيع يبقي*
*Antoon Refaat*
*www.arabchurch.com/forums*
*يا حبيبي يا يسوووووووعي*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 أبريل 2006)

أنا اسف على تأخيرى فى التوقيعات الأخيرة بس بجد انا الأيام ديه مشغول اوى ربنا يعلم ، نبتدى بقى بحبيبى مينا ، لو الصور ما عجبتكش قولى يا مينا :






.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 أبريل 2006)

نييجى بقى للتوقيع اللى طلبه البطل ، يا رب يعجبك أخى الحبيب ومستنى رأيك ضرورى :






.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 أبريل 2006)

*بالنسبة لتوما ومارسلينو فانا للأسق ما لقتش عندى صورة توما المتحركة او صورة مارسلينو يا ريت لو حد عنده الصورتين دول يتعب وينزلهم لو سمحتوا ، شكراً ليكم .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 أبريل 2006)

*مينو معلش ارفع الصورة تانى اللى طلبتها لأنها مش عايز تتفتح عندى ، معلش بقى هاتعبك .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 أبريل 2006)

*أخوتى الأحباء ، ريتا أهلاً بيكى معانا فى المنتدى وانشاء الله هاعملك توقيعك قريب اوى ، أخى الحبيب أنطون انشاء الله هانزله قريب بس لو اتأخرت شوية سامحونى ماشى ، ربنا معاكم .*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2006)

*بجد يا سامح مش عارف اشكرك ازاي

ربنا يباركك يا اخي الحبيب ويعوضك 

كلهم احلي من بعض لدرجة مش عارف اقرر اخد اني واحدة فيهم *


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 أبريل 2006)

انا نزلت الصوره من جديد يا موحه


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1561/f9ab10hk.jpg
انا رفعتلك الصوره من جديد يا سامح


----------



## ++sameh++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*فى البداية بعتذر لكل أخواتى على التأخير بس فعلاً ظروف شغلى واخدة وقت كتير منى ومش بلحق اعمل حاجة *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*فى البداية هاضع التوقيع اللى اختى ريتا طلبته ويا رب يعجبها *

*.*
*.*
*



*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*



*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*أخى الحبيب أنطون ، اتفضل توقيعك ويا رب يعجبك ، ربنا معاك*

.

.





.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.
.


----------



## ++sameh++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*أخى الحبيب مينو ، الصورة اللى طلبتها اهى ، اتفضل :*







.
.
.
.




.
.
.
*بالنسبة لموضوع اللينك يا مينو ، لو انت هاتنزلها فى رسائل الجروبات المسيحية ، اللى بيعمل الميل هايحول الصور للينك ويخليها اللينك اللى انت طلبته ، ولو انت هاتنزلها فى المنتدى كتوقيع هاتحول الصورة للينك برضة وتضع اللينك فيها ، ربنا معاك*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*اقشطه عليك يا موحه اى الجمال دا الله ينور يبنى عرفت اربى بردو :t12:*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا سامح ربنا يخليك لينا كولنا
انت بتعمل كتير للمنتدى
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ميرسى كتير كتير كتير ليك


----------



## The_Hero (8 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى خالص خالص خالص على التوقيع اليى انت عملتهولى .
ربنا معاك و اتمنى انى اقدر ارد لك خدمتك دى .


----------



## reta (8 أبريل 2006)

*اشكرك اخى العزيز سامح وانا اشكر محبتك وربنا يعوض تعب المحبه فعلا صوره معبره بركتها تكون معاك*


----------



## +AMIR+ (9 أبريل 2006)

معهلش اخى الحبيب هاتعبك معايا
الصوره اللى حاولت اعملها :





والصوره الاصليه :





شكرا يا سامح على تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +AMIR+ (9 أبريل 2006)

اسف كتبت اللينك بتاع الصور و لم يتحملوا هاحاول انزلهم تانى


----------



## +AMIR+ (9 أبريل 2006)




----------



## +AMIR+ (9 أبريل 2006)

ودى الصورة الاصليه :


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 أبريل 2006)

*أخى الحبيب انطون انت ما قولتليش عايز انهى صورة يتكتب عليها اسم الموقع ، أختار الصورة اللى تعجبك وقولى .*
*انشاء الله يا امير الصورة اللى طلبتها هاتنزل قريب ، ربنا معاكم .*


----------



## pepo_vip (13 أبريل 2006)

*مساء الخير يا اخى سامح*​معلش انا هتعبك معايا شويه 

انا نفسى تصمم لي توقيع تكون فيه الاية دى مع صوره تناسب الاية طبعا معلش تعبك معايا 

(( كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا))

ويا سلام لو تقولى ازلى احط التوقيع مع الرسالة معلش

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

اخوك بيتر​


----------



## ++sameh++ (19 أبريل 2006)

*أنا جهزت لك التوقيع أخى الحبيب بيتر ، وانشاء الله هارفعه النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير ، ربنا معاك وكل سنة وانت طيب ، المهم بس انه يعجبك .*


----------



## pepo_vip (20 أبريل 2006)

_اشكرك اخى الحبيب سامح واكيد هيعجبنى علشان انت تعبت فيه يا غالى و الف الف شكر وانا مستنى الصوره الحلو اللى انت عملته لى_​


----------



## pepo_vip (24 أبريل 2006)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا سامح:flowers: 

انت شكلك نستنى باقوى :blush2: 

هترفع امتى التوقيع يا غالى


:spor24: :spor24: :spor24:


----------



## ++sameh++ (24 أبريل 2006)

انا اسف سامحنى بس بامانة انشغلت جداً ، معلش اوعى تزعل منى ماشى ، وكل سنة وانت طيب 








.
.
.
.





.
.
.
.





.
.
.
.






الصورة اللى فى الخلفية صورة يوسف واخواته ، يا رب التوقيع يعجبك ولو ما عجبكش قولى وانا هاعملك حاجة تانية انا تحت امرك ، ربنا معاك​


----------



## pepo_vip (24 أبريل 2006)

الف الف الف شكر يا باشا

بس انا كان نفسى اختار من بين اكتر من صوره كبيره اوي

هههههههه

معلش اصلى انا طماع شويه

هههههههه

معلش

متزعلش هتعبك شويه


ربنا يبركك​


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 أبريل 2006)

ما فيش مشكلة أخى الحبيب أنشاء الله هاجهز لك حاجة جديدة قريب أوى ، كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## aldok (19 يونيو 2006)

لو سمحت انا عايز توقيع مكتوب فيه الله محبه
ولو ينفع تنزل البرنامج اللى بيعمل التوقيعات على المنتدى


----------



## الشاروني (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اذا امكن اخي سامح اعملي توقيع باسم        الشاروني       ويكون فيه خلفية لصورة الرب يسوع
وهو مميل راسه وواضع اديه مع بعض عند فمه وبيصلي وعرفني ازاي ارفعها علي الموقع في المنتديات ولك جزيل الشكر alsharonystar@yahoo.com


----------



## morris (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن تعملي توقيع يضم صورتي الا موجودة في التوقيع دلوقيت بس تكون روحنية شوية علي فكرة انا الا عامل صورتي دي اصل انا شغال في استديو 
بس بحب من الاخوة في المسيح بعض الجديد في التصميم ممكن


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بص بقا يا عم سامح انت يا اما تعملى توقيع يا اما تعملى توقيع 
اختار لك حل من الاتنين
ويكون لو سمحت فى جملة اذكرنى يرب متى جئت فى ملكوتك
وتكون الخلفية صورة السيد المسيح على الصليب
معلش بقا شروط كتير بس انا واثق من محبتك
وعلى فكرة انا  طلبت منك توقيع بردة فى منتدى الراعى وانت معملتهوليش مش عارف لية


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

لو سمحت يا مستر سامح عاوز توقيع مكتوب علية 
اذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك
والخلفية تبقى صورة السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب 
ولو كتبت اسمى على التوقيع يبقى بيتر
مش بوب


----------



## ++sameh++ (6 سبتمبر 2006)

الشاروني قال:


> اذا امكن اخي سامح اعملي توقيع باسم الشاروني ويكون فيه خلفية لصورة الرب يسوع
> وهو مميل راسه وواضع اديه مع بعض عند فمه وبيصلي وعرفني ازاي ارفعها علي الموقع في المنتديات ولك جزيل الشكر


 

*أسف جداً أخى الحبيب على تأخيرى فى الرد على موضوعك ، بس بجد انا مشغول اوى واول لما بفضى بجهز التوقيع صدقنى ، اتمنى ان الصور ديه تعجبك وانا تحت امرك فى اى حاجة تانى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> ممكن تعملي توقيع يضم صورتي الا موجودة في التوقيع دلوقيت بس تكون روحنية شوية علي فكرة انا الا عامل صورتي دي اصل انا شغال في استديو


 
*طيب يعنى انت فناااااااااااان وكبير كمان وعايزنى انا اعملك توقيع ، على العموم لو فى فكرة معينة عندك انا تحت امرك ، ربنا معاك*





> وعلى فكرة انا طلبت منك توقيع بردة فى منتدى الراعى وانت معملتهوليش مش عارف لية


 
*أنت بيتر اللى فى الراعى ؟؟ على العموم انا اسف سامحنى بس انا بجد مشغول جداً ما تزعلش منى وبعدين التوقيع اللى عامله اخوى هزيم الرعد حلو مش وحش ، بس ما دمت طلبت توقيع معين يبقى انا تحت امرك وتحت امر كل اخواتى ، حاضر بس استحملنى شوية لانى بجد مشغول ، ربنا معاك*​


----------



## morris (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مش عارف انا عاوز منك انت فكرة يا سامح اصل انا بحب افكار الاصدقاء و خصوصا بحب التصميم


----------



## آمنة (12 سبتمبر 2006)

أخوي سامح أريد توقيع مسيحي علما بأني مسلمة ولكن أعجبت بالدين المسيحي بفضاعة وأنا اشكركم كثيرا


----------



## peter2006 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## peter2006 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

انا عايز اعرف ازاي اعمل توقيع لي


----------



## bolbol111 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

انا محتاج توقيع تكون فيه صورة للبابا كيرلس السادس


----------



## Einstein_eg (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*بص انا مش عاوز توقيع و لا حاجة
انا بس عاوز اقولك ربنا يباركك 
و يا ريت لو عاوز تقولى البرنامج اللى انت بتعمل بيه الحاجات دى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Ayrin (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا الك انا عايز توقيع ايكون في شي يخص الاطفال لاني انا بحبهم كثير و هم نور العالم 

و اسف على الغلبة ...


----------



## ++sameh++ (30 سبتمبر 2006)

> انا عايز اعرف ازاي اعمل توقيع لي


 
*



و يا ريت لو عاوز تقولى البرنامج اللى انت بتعمل بيه الحاجات دى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*شكراً اخوتى الأحباء على مشاركتكم فى الموضوع ، انا بستخدم برنامج الفوتوشوب ، ربنا معاكم .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (30 سبتمبر 2006)

> انا محتاج توقيع تكون فيه صورة للبابا كيرلس السادس
















> شكرا الك انا عايز توقيع ايكون في شي يخص الاطفال لاني انا بحبهم كثير و هم نور العالم
> 
> و اسف على الغلبة ...





















يا رب التوقيعات البسيطة ديه تعجبكم ، ربنا معاكم أخوتى الأحباء​


----------



## Ayrin (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا كثير انا اعجبوني يا ريت اعرف احطهم هلا في توقيعي ...


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ايرن بصى 

*





 دى هتلاقيها عندك فى الرد السريع او اضافه رد *

*روحى عند الصوره اللى عاوزه تنزليها فى التوقيع اضغطى كليك يمين اضغطى على اخر كلمه properties هتلاقى زى صفحه صغيره عند address قدامها زى رابط اعملى كوبى وفى الصوره د
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ى اضغطى عليها واعملى باست *


----------



## Ayrin (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ميرنا افهمت عليكي بس ما بتطلع عندي في كل مشاركة


----------



## Ayrin (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا كثير هلا حطيطها في صفحة التوقيع خلاص فهمت ...


----------



## دروب (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ارجوكم اريد توقيع*

هلو شباب انا محتاج لتوقيع فيه صورة للعذراء مع الطفل يسوع


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*اى خدمه ارين*


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*دروب الموضوع ده سامح عامل فيه توقيع كتير للاعضاء *

*ممكن تطلب منه مش هيتاخر *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3302*


----------



## دانى (2 أكتوبر 2006)

سامح ربنا يبارك فيك

انا عاوز توقيع حول هذة الاية-----شكرا

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## FIRAS (2 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام الرب يسوع معاك 

انا محتاج لتوقيع وعندي الصورة والاية هي "تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي وانا اريحكم"

اما بالنسبة لاسمي فانا باحب انه يكون ممتلى 

وشكرا حبيبنا على جهودك ، والرب يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*معلش يا دروب *
*تم دمج الموضوع بموضوع سامح*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## FIRAS (2 أكتوبر 2006)

والاية هي "تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم"

اسف نسيت كلمة بس اضفتها هيك الاية تبقى صح


----------



## st-mina (16 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراااااا  جدا  وانا ليا طلب بسيط توقيع فة كلمة الرب نورى وخلاصي ممن اخاف  
وشكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## سامر الراهب (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ سامح انا محتاج توقيع حاولت ادخل الصورة مع التوقيع ولم استطيع مع العلم اني اتبعت كل التعليمات لذا اطلب منك ان تساعدني ولك فائق الشكر والتقدير 

اخوك سااااااااااااااااااامر الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااهب 

التوقيع ودعوا الاطفال ياتون الي


----------



## toms (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام   لكم   انا عضو جديد  هنا 
 وبطلب من صاحب الموضوع الجميل ده انا يتكرم ويتواضع ويعملي توقيع  
طلبي في التوقيع ان  يكون توقيع مضحك شويه  ويكون يليق  بلمنتدي  المسيحي  
مشكور جدا جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## نسل الأحرار (31 أكتوبر 2006)

هاي شباب أنا عضو جديد 

وأبي بصراااحه توقيه عليه الصليب ولفظة لا إله إلا الله خارج من البحر أرجوا أنه يكون توقيع عالمي متعوب عليه وأكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## tina_tina (31 أكتوبر 2006)

سامح صورك رائعة جدا جدا
ويا ريت لو ما فيهاش تعب 
انا عاوزة صورة حلوة كدة على ذوقك متحركة مع اية
"لا اخزى لانى عليك توكلت"
 ويارب تطلع المراتى لانى كل مرة مش بتطلع
والف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
:smil12: :smil12:​


----------



## سامر الراهب (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم

انا سامر الراهب عضو في هذا المنتدى الرائع اطلب من الاخ سامح ان يضيف لي صورة مع التوقيع لاني حاولت عدت مرات ولم تظهر الصورة مع التوقيع واكون شاكرا جدا لك اخ سامح مع تحياتي لك اخوك سامر الراهب

الصورة هي انا هو نور العالم من يتبعني لايمشي في الظلمة مع صورة الصليب اسفلها


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت انا محتاجه .......... من احتمل الام الصليب لا يستطيع ان يحتمل الام دمعه واحدة تحرق خدى اولادة


----------



## سامر الراهب (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*طلب توقيع*

طلب توقيع

السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم

الى الاخ العزيز سامح ارجو ان تضيف صورة على توقيعي لان بصراحة حاولت انزل الصورة مع التوقيع التوقيع نزل بس الصورة لم تنزل فارجو منك ان تضيف هذه الصورة واكون شاكرا لك من كل قلبي مع تحياتي لك اخوك سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامر الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهب 

الروابط بتاع الصور هي http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1994/43ep.jpg

والثانية 

http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/41cbbda9ze7d0122

ارجو ان تنزل الاثنين معا وشكرا مرة ثانية:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخواتى الاحبة الاستاذ سامح بقاله فترة كبيرة مش بيدخل *
*والموضوع هايغلق لان مفيش حد هاعمل الطلبات *
*دى عشان مش تقلقوا ان محدش بيرد عليكم*

*ربنا معاكم*


----------



## o0oandro0o (1 يناير 2007)

*تصميمك هايل*

تصميمك جميل قوى يا سامح ... ربنا يبارك حياتك .. ويذيد موهبتك :big29: 
انا ها اطلب منك تصميم توقيع ... بس يارب اقدر اوصل طلبى ​ 
انا عايزك تعملى صوره عباره عن صور متجمعه ومتداخله من فيلم الأام المسيح وفى وسط التوقيع فراغ ومكتوب فيه ... اذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك .... وتكون الكلمه طالع منها إضاءه بتزيد وتقل 
وتكون خلفيه التوقيع غامقه
:big35:​


----------



## ++sameh++ (1 يناير 2007)

*شكراً حبيبى على كلماتك الجميلة هذه ، وديه الصورة ولو مش عجباك قولى وانا تحت امرك*

*ربنا معاك*



*




*​


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2007)

ويلكم باك 
تصميم جميل اوى


----------



## ororniny (3 يناير 2007)

*ألف حمدالله على سلامتك يا سامح وأخيراً أتفتح الموضوع تانى ( ياه أخيراً زيست) *
*عموماً أنت جبته لنفسك*
*أنا عايزة توقيع ما حصلش بمناسبة رجوعك وفتح الموضوع حاجة كدة تكسر الدنيا أنا طماعة لكن ماليش دعوى هو كده مش كفاية قاعدة مستنية المدة دى كلها من غير توقيع عدل بسببك ( عشمتنى بالحلق {التوقيع} خرمت أنا ودانى ) بس ياريت يكون فيها الآية ( من ضيقى دعوت الرب فأستجاب لى ومن جميع مخاوفى نجانى )*
*وطبعاً إسمى وأكيد حاجات من بتاعتك الحلوة أما الصورة فأنا ح أسيبها لزوقك*


----------



## wael (10 يناير 2007)

*اقوال الاباء*

عجبى اوى اقوال الاباء الموجو[دة فى المنتدى ونفسى اضيف بعض الاقوال ممكن:yaka: :


----------



## fouly78 (14 يناير 2007)

*مشكووووووووور يا أخي الحبيب علي خدمتك اللطيفة ديه ..و يارايت بقي لو تعملي توقيع كده علي ذوقك بس يكون فيه نفس الصورة اللي أنا حاططها دلوقتي في توقيعي و نفس الكلام بتاع البابا كيرلس اللي مكتوب تحت الصورة....*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك أخي الحبيب و مستني التوقيع منك إن شاء الله*​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (15 يناير 2007)

_اخويا الكبير نور المنتدى اخيرااااااااااااا بعد طول غياب والموضوع اتفتح نشكر ربنا

نورت يا باشا

انا بقا عايز توقيع ليا وعلى اال من مهلك يا باشا

عايزة انيماشن ومكتوب عليه مقوله البابا كيرلس حبيب قلبى "كن مطمأنا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر بل دع الامر لمن بيديه الامر"

اسف يا باشا هاتعبك معايا 

اخوك/ جـــــــــو​_


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 يناير 2007)

*كلماتكم رائعة جداً أخوتى الأحباء ، ومعلش انا اليومين اللى فاتوا النت عندى كان وحش جداً ويا رب يتعدل بقى وكمان كنت مشغول شوية ، بس هابتدى انشاء الله اعمل لكل واحد طلبه وانا أسف للتأخير سامحووووووووووووووونى*​


----------



## fouly78 (17 يناير 2007)

*ربنا يعوضك أخويا سامح و ولا يهمك التأخير المهم فننلنا بقي في التوقيعات ...*​


----------



## b_4jesus (19 يناير 2007)

*yaret law te2olena e7na negeb el URL lel sora ezay ​*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ملاك2007 (21 يناير 2007)

انا اريد توقيع بأسم شنوده


----------



## fouly78 (22 يناير 2007)

متنسناش يا سامح و ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ++sameh++ (22 يناير 2007)

ororniny قال:


> * بس ياريت يكون فيها الآية ( من ضيقى دعوت الرب فأستجاب لى ومن جميع مخاوفى نجانى )*
> *وطبعاً إسمى وأكيد حاجات من بتاعتك الحلوة أما الصورة فأنا ح أسيبها لزوقك*


 

*أختى الغالية أيرينى ، اسف لتأخيرى فى الرد سامحينى ، وكل أخواتى يسامحونى ، انا هابتدى بأول طلب فى الموضوع طلبك أنتى ويا رب الصور تعجبك*


----------



## ororniny (23 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى أوى يا سامح على التواقيع الجميلة دى*


----------



## fouly78 (27 يناير 2007)

*في إنتظار التوقيع يا سماح باشا و ربنا عوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## joh (1 فبراير 2007)

hi انا joh انا عايز توقيع بأسم johوشكراً


----------



## men@ elgm@l (7 فبراير 2007)

ازيك 
لو ممكن توقيع باسمى ويكون فيه  كلمة 
مجانًَا أخذتم مجاناًَ أعطوا يبقى كتر خيرك 
شكــــــراًَ


----------



## اليكساندرا (7 فبراير 2007)

*ممكن توقيع يكون فيه بنت صغيورة ويا سلام بقى لو بتكون بتتحرك يبقى كتر خيرك اوى*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا سامح


----------



## اليكساندرا (17 فبراير 2007)

سامح
اين انت؟؟؟


----------



## monlove (6 مارس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ممكن لو فيها تعب ليك عايز صورة للعذراء مريم وهي وسط السحاب والجميلة اللي موجودة في الصورة
انت دعوتني ابن ليك *** يبقي مستحيل اسيب ايديك
وفي الاخر monlove
انا عارف اني هزقك ومستني ردك
وشكرا


----------



## sameh samy hosny (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا وانا ليا طلب بسيط توقيع فة كلمة الرب نورى وخلاصي ممن اخاف 
وشكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## sameh samy hosny (13 مارس 2007)

:smile01 :smile01 :smile01 :smile01

شكراااااا جدا وانا ليا طلب بسيط توقيع فة كلمة الرب نورى وخلاصي ممن اخاف 
وشكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## mecho777 (17 مارس 2007)

انا ع7ايز توقيع فى صورة كبيرة للبابا كيرلس وشفيعة القديس مارمينا بعد ازنك


----------



## sameh samy hosny (19 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمه من فضلك عاوز صورة القديس ابانوب


----------



## رومانتيك (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا بشكرك جدا يا سامح بس انا عايزة اعرف ازاى اعمل توقيع اصلا وازاى احط صورة انا عندى صور كتير ع الجهاز بتاعى بس مش بعرف انزلهم ف التوقيع ولا عارفه اكبر الخط والونه وف الصورة بيطلب منى الرابط بتاعها وبينى وبينك انا مش فاهمه حاجه خالص :smil13: 
اتعبك معايا لو فهمتنى معلش



رومانتيك 
مرمورة


----------



## veansea (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

عايزة اسمى بطريقه تكون على مذاجك 
ممكن ولا لا
يللى ميرسى


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

شكرا اوى :11: :11:


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

جومان ربنا معكى :new5: :new5:


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

ih مساء الخير:94: :94: :94: :94: :94:


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

:16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: 
شكرا اوى يا فينسيسيا


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:  
شكرا اوى يارومانتك


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

رومانتك انا وصلة الى الاميل وانا سوف ارسل ليك ما تريد في المساء


----------



## مدحت صبرى حنا (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

محتاج توقبع تكون فية الطاحونة شكلة المميز ___________ وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

ihn مدحتشكرا على الرسالة اوى كويسة


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

ihn مدحت شكرا على الرسالة اوى كويسة


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

انا مش عندى الصورة:dntknw:


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا عايز يكون بيعبر عن الحب والوفاء


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام الان وشكرا لى مدحت وميرنا وفينسيسنا و جومانا و روما نتك  وكل الذين شركونى هذالوقت الجميل شششششكرا على الموقع الجميل اوى اوى


----------



## revy (18 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

kamer14 ربنا معكى :new5: :new5:


----------



## revy (20 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

:36_3_15: :36_3_15: :36_3_15: :36_3_15: :36_3_15: :36_3_15: مساء النور     جومانا انت و فادى على الشات


----------



## revy (20 أبريل 2007)

*revy*

هاى جومانا ان:16_14_24: :16_14_24: :16_14_24: :16_14_24: :16_14_24: ت و فادى على الشات


----------



## revy (20 أبريل 2007)

جومانا انت و فادى ومدحت على الشات :16_14_21: :16_14_20: :16_4_16: :rose:


----------



## revy (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

[، انا سعيد جداً انى اتعرفة علكوا


----------



## popo5000_19 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

السلام والنعمة يا سامح ممكن تعملي صوره لا بونا يسطس الانطوني


----------



## زيدان المصري (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف ( يو 10 - 11 )
شكرا علي تعبك ممكن توقيع حسب ماتحب انت وأنا شايف انك فنان
زيدان المصري


----------



## noraa (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

طيب يا سامح  بما انك متبرع للمنتدى ممكن اغلس وطلب منك  تعملى اية  دبر حياتنا  كما يليق على صورة رب المجد وهو يفكر او حزين


----------



## KEROLS ASAMA (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

*انا بطلب توقيع للبابا كيرلس و يكون عليه اسمى Kerols Asama و هاكون شاكر جدا جدا 

و انا مقدر مجهودك يا سامح 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KEROLS ASAMA (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا بطلب توقيع للبابا كيرلس ويكون بالعرض و عليه اسمى من تحت Kerols Asama

و هاكون شاكر جدا 

ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك


----------



## red_pansy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

الى   الاخ   سامح    بجد   انت   حلتلى  مشكله   ممكن  بقى  صورة   البابا   كيرلس   السادس    وتحت  الصوره   اسم   مريم   بالعربى  أو   بالانجليزى  مش  مهم  اللى  تعمله    وياريت  الاسم  يكون بيلمع  أو   بيتحرك    وربنا  يباركك


----------



## كيوبيد (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا نفسى بس حد يقولى ادخل الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــات ازاى انا اسف بتعبكو بس يارب حد يقولى دلوقتى


----------



## املا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

مرحبا ياخوي 

سلام المسيح انا بدي توقيع ما يكون لفنان ولا ديني اعمله على زوقك و انا شب مو بنت يعني بدي توقيع شبابي 

و يسمو مقدما


----------



## املا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

اللي قبلي لازم تكون عضو مبارك حتى تروح الدردشه يعني لازم تزيد مشاركاتك


----------



## christin (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

*هاي سامح
ميرسي علي الخدمه دي بصراحه لو عملتلي توقيع هتكون حليت لي مشكلتي 
انا عاوزاه علي ذوقك وانا اسمي كرستينا ... ربنا يباركك*


----------



## باسيلى حلمى (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

خدمه رائعه جداً من فضلك محتاج توقيع بصوره الانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس ومكتوب تحتها من يهرب من الضيقه يهرب من الله وبعدين بيسو انجليزى واكون شاكر جداً


----------



## black_smith3 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

لو ممكن التوقيع دا *خلّص يا ربّ شعبك وبارك ميراثك وامنح عبيدك المؤمنين الغلبة على الشرير واحفظ بقوة صليبك جميع المختصين بك *leasantr


----------



## ايهاب وليم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

المجد لله فى العالى


----------



## ايهاب وليم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا سعيد لانى اشتركت معكم ونعمة الرب معكم


----------



## ايهاب وليم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا عايز صورة الميلاد مكتوب انجليزى


----------



## ايهاب وليم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*الامير تادرس*

انا محتاج صور الميلاد مكتوبة باالانجليزى


----------



## wawa_smsm (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

زى متكون بتقرا أفكارى .. أنا عمال أفكر أعمل ازاى توقيع .

لوسمحت أنا كنت عايز التوقيع ده :

"لكلماتى اصغ يارب ,تأمل صراخى .استمع لصوت دعائى ياملكى وإلهى , لانى اليك أصلى"

ومعلش لو فيها غلاسة, كنت عايز معاها صورة أبونا عبد المسيح مع البابا كيرلس , أصلى بحب الصورة دى جدا .

وربنا يباركك...


----------



## wawa_smsm (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

زى متكون بتقرا أفكارى .. أنا عمال أفكر أعمل ازاى توقيع .

لوسمحت أنا كنت عايز التوقيع ده :

"لكلماتى اصغ يارب ,تأمل صراخى .استمع لصوت دعائى ياملكى وإلهى , لانى اليك أصلى"

ومعلش لو فيها غلاسة, كنت عايز معاها صورة أبونا عبد المسيح مع البابا كيرلس , أصلى بحب الصورة دى جدا .

وربنا يباركك...


----------



## نيفين ثروت (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا بشكرك جدا على الخدمه دى بس انا نفسى فى توقيع باسم ان نسيت الام رضيعها بس انا بصراحه مش ها عرف اعمله و لا اعرف انزله لو تعمله لى يبقى ربنا يعوضك و كل سنه و انت طيب و المنتدى العظيم بخير و سلام


----------



## tata2000 (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

*ميرسى يا سا مح قوى على الخدمة الجميلة دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
انا من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدى و انا نفسى يكون لى توقيع و مش عارفة اعمله ازاى 
يارب تعملى توقيع جميل على ذوقك و يكون يشمل أية "بركة الرب هى تغنى و لا يزيد معها تعبا"
بس يا ريت لو هاتعبك كمان تقولى انزلها ازاى*
:01FDAB~189:


----------



## الوداعة (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

:yaka:هو فعلآ موضوع جميل .. لو سمحت يا سامح  صمم لى توقيع كده على زوقك... ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتك:yaka:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

الصور والشغل اللى انت عامله جميل جدا ياسامح ربنا يبارك ف كل ما تمتد اليه يدك


----------



## فيفيان فايز (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

كل سنه وانتم كلكم طيبين بمناسبة بدء صوم يونان إذكرونى فى صلواتكم:yaka:


----------



## nifaragallah (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

ربنا يبارك عملك الرائع حبيبى ...سلام ونعمة


----------



## المنقوش علي كفه (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

معلش انا هتعبك معايا
انا اسمي المنقوش علي كفه
عايز توقيع يرمز للاسم علي زوقك


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

خدمة جميلة الرب يبارك حياتك عاوز توقيع على زوقك


----------



## الاسيوي (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

بارك الله بجهدك السخي


----------



## mk1611 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

لو سمحت ياسامح انا عايز توقيع بس يكون على ذوقك انت وانا عارف ان ذوقك هايعجبنى انا عايزو بى اسم mina kimo ورينا يبارك ويعوض تعبك و سلام الرب معاك


----------



## hanyhf (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

اذكروني في صلاتكم لاني في ضيق عظيم 
ارجوكم بشفاعة البابا كيرلس اذكروني في صلاتكم


----------



## hanyhf (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

صلوا من اجلي لاني في ضيق عظيم ارجوكم صلوا بشفاعة البابا كيرلس


----------



## hanyhf (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

صلوا من اجلي ... محتاج صلواتكم


----------



## amir melad (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
الموضوع جميل جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (15 مايو 2008)

ممكن توقيع حلو يكون من تصميمك انا الخاطى رامى ولك الف شكر


----------



## جو ابن البابا (18 مايو 2008)

انا ضيف جديد هنا وعجبنى اوى المنتدى والموضوع  بس لو فيها غلاسة شوية ممكن صورة للبابا كيرلس 
متحركة  ومكتوب عليها شفيع عمرى 
ولك الف شكر


----------



## علي مزيكا (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

مشكووووور اخ سامح بس انا اريد توقيع لو سمحت واريد لو يكون التوقيع صوره المسيح اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## marcusloveall (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

شكرا جدا على مجهودك ربنا يبارك حياتكmarcuslov_ing******.com


----------



## سامح ايوب (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

عاوز توقيع فية صورة ابونا يسى


----------



## زيدان المصري (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

سلام رب المجد يكون مع جميعكم
     وكل سنة والجميع بخير بمناسبة حلول الروح القدس في هذا الأسبوع.
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك علي موضوع محتاج توقيع وإن دل فهذا يدل علي قلب كبير ورح جميلة .
     اتمني انك تعمل لي توقيع لو مافيهاش تعب صورة تأملية عن حلول الروح القدس وتحتها عنوان / روح جديد لحياة جديدة تملؤها النعمة
وشكــــــــــــرا


----------



## fredyyy (31 مايو 2008)

++sameh++ قال:


> أخوتى الأحباء فى المنتدى ، لو فى اى حد محتاج توقيع معين ، يكتب هنا طلبه ويحب ان شكل التوقيع يكون ازاى ، وانشاء الله هاعمله له ، ديه خدمة بسيطة ليكم يا أخواتى الغاليين ربنا معاكم ​
> 
> 
> 
> :Red_Hearts::16_4_16: :Red_Hearts::16_4_16: :Red_Hearts::16_4_16: :Red_Hearts:​


 

*ممكن تكبير الصورة الموجودة في توقيعي ونضيف إليها الآية *

*وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ ... +++++++ ... والحق يُحرركم*

* بنفس الحجم*

*أكون شاكر*


----------



## mina jorg (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا عياز توقيع بأسم  Mina Girgis


----------



## mina jorg (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا محتاج توقيع بأسم وأختاره علي ذوقك باسم Mno Gogo


----------



## mina jorg (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

سلام من عند الرب يسوع و لوسمحت أنا طلبت توقيع ومش عارف حيظهر فين لوسمحت رد علي , أخوك في الرب مينا جورج


----------



## mina jorg (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

محتاج توقيع يوضح المحبة يكون صور تدل علي المحبة


----------



## يوستين21 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

انا عاوز توقيع


----------



## مريم نبيل (19 يونيو 2008)

++sameh++ قال:


> أخوتى الأحباء فى المنتدى ، لو فى اى حد محتاج توقيع معين ، يكتب هنا طلبه ويحب ان شكل التوقيع يكون ازاى ، وانشاء الله هاعمله له ، ديه خدمة بسيطة ليكم يا أخواتى الغاليين ربنا معاكم
> 
> 
> :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts:​



محتاجين مساعدتك فى كيفية التعامل مع المنتدى


----------



## tena_tntn (20 يوليو 2008)

مش مكتوب تعديل التوقيع خاااااااااااااااالص


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

thank you very much:36_22_26:


----------



## ororniny (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

* 
على فكرة انا اشكرك جدا جدا سامح وفعلا الصور رائعة بس سامحنى:smi411: انا لسة شايفاها دلوقتى بس بجد أكثر من رائعة أشكرك بشدة وبعنف حتى تستغيث:heat:*
​


----------



## ororniny (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

*بصوا انا غيرت توقيعى شوفوا حلو قوى ازاى .... ميرسى كتير يا سامح*


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

++sameh++ قال:


> أخوتى الأحباء فى المنتدى ، لو فى اى حد محتاج توقيع معين ، يكتب هنا طلبه ويحب ان شكل التوقيع يكون ازاى ، وانشاء الله هاعمله له ، ديه خدمة بسيطة ليكم يا أخواتى الغاليين ربنا معاكم
> 
> 
> :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts:​



وشر العيوب ما كان مضمناً بعيوب، وشر الذنوب ما كان علة للذنوب.
والكبر أول ذنب كان في السماوات والأرض، وأعظم جرم كان من الجن والإنس، وأشهر تعصب كان في الثقلين، وعنه لج إبليس في الطغيان، وعتا على رب العالمين، وخطأ ربه في التدبير، وتلقى قوله بالرد. ومن أجله استوجب السخطة، وأخرج من الجنة، وقيل له: " ما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها " .


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

عاب رجلٌ رجلاً عند بعض الأشراف، فقال له: قد استدللتُ على كَثرة عُيوبك بما تكثر من عُيوب الناس، لأن طالبَ العُيوب إِنما يَطْلبها بقَدر ما فيه منها، أما سمعتَ قولَ الشاعر:
لا تَهْتِكَنْ من مَساوي الناس ما سترُوا ... فَيَهْتِكَ الله سِتْراً مِن مَساوِيكَا
واذكُرْ محَاسِنَ ما فيهم إذا ذُكِروا ... ولا تَعِبْ أحداً منهم بما فِيكا
وقال آخر:
لا تنهَ عن خُلُقٍ وتأتيَ مثْلَه ... عارٌ عليكَ إذا فعلتَ عَظيمُ
وابْدَأْ بنفسك فانهَها عنَ غَيِّها ... فإِذا انتهت عنه فأنتَ حَكيمِ
وقال محمد بن السماك: تَجَنَب القول في أخيكَ لخَلتين: أمَّا واحدة، فعلَّك تعِيبه بشيءٍ هو فيك؟ وأما الأخرى، فإنْ يَكُن الله عافاك ممَّا ابتلاه به، كان شُكْرك الله على العافية تعبيراً لأخيك على البَلاء.
وقيل لبعض الحُكماء: فلانٌ يَعِيبك؛ قال: إنما يَقْرض الدَرهمَ الوازنُ.
" قيل لبُزَرْجَمُهر: هل تعلم أحداً لا عيبَ فيه؟ قال: إن الذي لا عيب فيه لا يموت " .
وقيل لعمرو بن عُبيد: لقد وَقع فيك أيوب السِّخْتيانيّ حتى رَحمْناك؟ قال: إياه فارحَمُوا. " وقال ابن عبَّاس: اذكر أخاك إذا غاب عنك بما تحب أن يذكرك به، ودَع منه ما تُحِبُّ أن يَدَع منك.
وقَدم العلاء بن الحَضرميّ على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له: هل تَرْوِي من الشعر شيئَاَ؟ قال: نعم؟ قال: فأنشِدني؟ فأنشِده:
تَحَببْ ذَوي الأضغان تَسْب نفوسَهم ... تَحَببَك القُربَى فقد تُرْقع النَّعَلْ
وإن دَحسوا بالكُرْه فاَعفُ تكرُّمًا ... وإن غَيَّبوا عنك الحديثَ فلا تَسَل
فإن الذي يُؤْذيك منه سماعُه ... وإن الذي قالوا وراءك لم يُقل
فقال النبي عليه السلام: إن من الشِّعر لَحِكْمة.


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

وأجرأ من رأيت بظهر عيب ... على عيب الرجال ذوو العيوب


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

لقد حكم الزمان عليَّ حتى ... أراني في هواك كما تراني
وإن بُعدت ديارك عن دياري ... فشخصك ليس يبرح عن عيناي
لقد أمكنتُ حبك من فؤادي ... مكاناً ليس يعرفهُ جناني
كانت قد ختمت على ضميري ... فغيرك لا يمرُّ على لساني


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

قال مُعاوية لخالد بن المُعَمَّر: كيف حُبُّك لعليّ بن أبي طالب عليه السلامُ؟ قال: أُحِبّه لثلاثِ خِصال: على حِلمه إذا غَضِب، وعلى صِدقة إذا قال، وعلى وَفائه إذا وَعد.
وكان يُقال: ثلاثٌ مَن كُنَّ فيه استَكْمل الإيمان: من إذا غَضِب لم يُخْرِجْه غَضَبُه عن الحقّ، ومَن إذا رَضيَ لَم يُخرِجه رِضاهُ إلى الظلم والباطل، ومن إذا قَدَر لم يَتَناول ما ليس له.
وقال عمرُ بن الخطّاب رضي الله عنه: إذا سَمعت الكلمةَ تُؤْذِيك فطَأْطِىء لها حتى تَتخطاك.


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

قال الحسنُ: إنما يُعْرف الحِلم عند الغَضَب. فإذا لم تَغْضب لم تَكن حِليماً وقال الشاعر:
وليس يَتِمًّ الحِلْم لِلمَرْء راضِياً ... إذا هو عند السُّخط لم يَتَحِلَّم
كما لا يَتِمُّ الجُود للمرء مُوسِراً ... إذا هو عند العسر لم يَتَجَشَم
وقال بعضُ الحكماء: إنّ أفضلَ وادٍ تُرى به الحِلْمُ، فإذا لم تكن حَلِيماً فتحلّم، فإذا لم تكن عَلِيماً فتعلِّم، فقلَّما تشبَّه رجلٌ بقَوْم إلا كان منهم.
وقال بعضُهم: الحِلم عُدَّة على السّفيه، لأنك لا تُقابل سفيهاً بالإعراض عنه والاستخفاف بفِعْله إلا أَذْللتَه.
ويقال: ليس الحَلِيم مَن ظُلِم فَحَلُم حتى إذا قَدَر انْتَقم، ولكنَّ الحَلِيم من ظُلِم فَحَلُم ثمّ قَدَر فَعَفا.
وللأحنف أو غيره:
ولربما ضحِك الحَليمُ من الأذىَ ... وفؤادهُ من حَرِّه يَتأَوَّهُ
ولرًبَّما شَكَلَ الحليمُ لسانَهَ ... حَذَرَ الجواب وَإنّه لمُفَوَّه


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

وللحُب آياتٌ إذا هي صَرّحت ... تَبَدَّت علاماتٌ لها غُرَرٌ صفْرُ
فباطِنُه سُقْم وظاهِرُه جَوَى ... وأوَّلُه ذكر وآخره فكر


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

وكان الفضيل بن عِيَاض يقول: إلهي، لو عَذَبتَني بالنار لم يَخْرُج حُبُّك من قَلبي، ولم أنسَ أياديكَ عندي في دار الدنيا وقال عبد الله بنُ مسعود: اللهم وَسِّع علي في الدنيا وزَهِّدني فيها، ولا تُزْوِها عَني وتُرَغبني فيها.
مَرَّ أبو الدَّرداء برجل يقول في سُجوده: اللهم إنيٍ سائلٌ فقير فأغْنِني من سِعَة فَضْلك، خائفٌ مُستجير فأجِرْني من عَذابك. الأصمعي قال: كان عَطاءُ ابن أبي رَباح يقول في دُعائه: اللهم ارحم في الدُّنيا غُرْبتي، وعند الموت صَرْعتي، وفي القُبور وُحْدَتي، ومَقامي غداً بين يديك.


----------



## هشام الشويكي (22 يوليو 2008)

وقال محمد بن الجهم: من شأن من استغنى عنك ألا يقيم عليك، ومن احتاج إليك ألا يزول عنك، فمن حبك لصديقك وضنك بمودته ألا تبذل له ما يغنيه عنك، وأن تتلطف له فيما يحوجه إليك. وقد قيل في مثل هذا: أجع كلبك يتبعك وسمنه يأكلك. فمن أغنى صديقه فقد أعانه على الغدر، وقطع أسبابه من الشكر، والمعين على الغدر شريك الغادر، كما أن مزين الفجور شريك الفاجر.


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2008)

++sameh++ قال:


> أخوتى الأحباء فى المنتدى ، لو فى اى حد محتاج توقيع معين ، يكتب هنا طلبه ويحب ان شكل التوقيع يكون ازاى ، وانشاء الله هاعمله له ، ديه خدمة بسيطة ليكم يا أخواتى الغاليين ربنا معاكم
> 
> 
> :Red_Hearts::16_4_16:  :Red_Hearts::16_4_16:  :Red_Hearts::16_4_16:  :Red_Hearts:​



سلام الرب يسوع:Love_Letter_Open:

انا توقيعي عاجبني انما الصورة صغيرة وبزاوية الصفحة
لا اعرف اذا كان باستطاعتي تكبيرها .
شكرا" مسبقا اذا كان نعم او لا
                    والله يباركك ويفيك تعبك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## tena_tntn (24 يوليو 2008)

انا عايزة صور النونو هو وبيصلى وبابا يسوع وراءة


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

ممكن لو سمحت توقيع فيه صورة المسيح بيحضن واحد مريض او بيشفي واحد مريض 

و بالتوقيع يكون مكتوب

*لأن أبني هذا كان ميتاً فعاش، وكان ضالاً فوُجِد*

و تكتب اسمي بالتوقيع عراقية للمسيح

و شكرا كثير مقدما​


----------



## كوكب الاسقيط (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

شكراً ليك أخوى العزيز على الفكرة الحلوة وربنا يبارك حياتك
ممكن كيف اعمل الصور المتحركة من كيف ننجد من  شكل جروب كوكب الاسقيط
 ونساعد معاك فها لخدمة الجميلة وبدى نريد توقيع للجروب صامت أو متحرك
صلى من أجلى جرجس المصر​


----------



## cxczbn (26 يوليو 2008)

انا اريد توقيع منفضلق يا اخي الحبوب وياريت ان تجيب علي بالأميل منفضلق ان تجيب علي علي هذا ألأميل وهو roma.refaat******.ca وياريت ان تبعتلي ويصعضني انتبعت أميل علي هذا الاميل علي yahooحتي اعرف انك موافك وهذا يعود علي الرجل الحبوب الي بيقول انة سيعمل توقيع وعندما ترد ردك الجميل علي هذا الاميل سأقول لك كيفية التوقيع وياريت ان تشرحلي يعني اية التوقيع 
  ششششششششششششششكرررررررراً لك يارجل ياحبوب


----------



## علي مزيكا (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

مشكووووورسامح بس انا اريد توقيع لو سمحت واريد لو يكون التوقيع صوره المسيح اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## علي مزيكا (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

اخي سامح انا اريد توقع وتكون صوره  للمسيح على ذوقك والرب يباركك وشكرا


----------



## علي مزيكا (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*

فينك يا اخ سامح مبتردش لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا هاي ثالث مره اكتب يها اريد توقيع وشكرا لك على مجهودك الرئع


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2008)

بما ان الاخ سامح غير متواجد بصورة دائمة, نستعين بالموضوع التالي كبديل لطلبات التواقيع
☺اطلب توقيعك او تصميم عاوزه من هنا☺


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2008)

++sameh++ قال:


> أخوتى الأحباء فى المنتدى ، لو فى اى حد محتاج توقيع معين ، يكتب هنا طلبه ويحب ان شكل التوقيع يكون ازاى ، وانشاء الله هاعمله له ، ديه خدمة بسيطة ليكم يا أخواتى الغاليين ربنا معاكم
> 
> 
> :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts:​



*ا ,,,,,,,,,, انا لى توقيع وصوره 

ورجاء مسيحى لو تعرف تضع لى نفس  صورتك وتكتب تحتها ( النهيسى ) شكرررر ليك 
يسوع معاكلاخ الحبيب سامح*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2008)

++sameh++ قال:


> أخوتى الأحباء فى المنتدى ، لو فى اى حد محتاج توقيع معين ، يكتب هنا طلبه ويحب ان شكل التوقيع يكون ازاى ، وانشاء الله هاعمله له ، ديه خدمة بسيطة ليكم يا أخواتى الغاليين ربنا معاكم
> 
> 
> :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts::16_4_16:  :red_hearts:​



* انا محتاج توقيع حلو زيك سلام يسوع*


----------



## كوكب الاسقيط (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: §¤   محتاج توقيع   ¤§*



كوكب الاسقيط قال:


> شكراً ليك أخوى العزيز على الفكرة الحلوة وربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ممكن كيف اعمل الصور المتحركة من كيف ننجد من شكل جروب كوكب الاسقيط
> ونساعد معاك فها لخدمة الجميلة وبدى نريد توقيع للجروب صامت أو متحرك
> ...



*




*


​أخى العزيز سامح​سلام الرب يسوع يكون معاك وكل ا لمنتدى​كنت قبل ذلك قد طالبت منك توقيع لجروب كوكب الاسقيط
ولكنك قد تأخرت على ولم تعطينى اية وكن اريد من اخى 
تتويج الجروب بهذا التوقيع ممكن لو كنت صورة متحركة أو
صامتة فرجاء انظر الى اخى الفاضل ولو كان عندك اى أعذار لا يوجد اى مشاكل
 وهذة 
 الصورة





http://groups.yahoo.com/group/kowkab_alasket/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1
 فكرة بسيطة من تصميمى  فرجاء توقيع أفضل ومتحركة
 أو عادى بس على عبقريتك الجميلة
وهذة بعض الصور التى قد تكون تسعدك على التوقيع















 والصورة الاخيرة للقديس أ بومقار (كوكب الاسقيط)
فرجاء التوقيع
 وهذا أميلىkowkab_alasket******.com​


----------



## gopyjo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سامجني انا عاوز اعرف ازاي اقدر اعمل توقيع 
راجو منك ذلك وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## شمعة القرن 20 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممكن يا اخى سامح 
تكتبلى على صورة للانبا مقار ابو الرهبان 
من عندك على الجهاز 
عشان معنديش 
وتكتبلى
منتدى شباب الانبا مقار بلبلينا
ممكن بس عايزك تعملها حلوة عشان اعملها واجة للمنتدى
وتكتبلى الرابط دة
www.alanbamakar.yoo7.com​*


----------



## شمعة القرن 20 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن تعملهالى فى اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## +meriet+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

حاجاتك تحفة يا سامح انا عايزة توقيع بس على زوقك ومكتوب فيها ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم والصورة الى تليق على الايه معلش حتعبك معايا


----------



## بدر البغدادي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا اخي سامح كيف الصحة 
انا اخوك من العراق ومن السريان الارثوذكس 
اريد توقيع فيه ابن السريان الاثوذكس وبالاسفل بدر البغدادي 

اكون ممنون منك اذا سويت هل التوقيع و على اي صورة اتشوفها مناسبة واذا امكن تعلمني عن طريق رسالة


----------



## zama (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شئ جميل جدا خدمتك  يا سامح
شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## wewetq9588831 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*ddd*

nike shoes , jordan shoes which is better?


----------



## سمير فخري منصور (10 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتم مملؤين من نعمة رب الجد يسوع المسيح وليحارب عنا ابليس عدو الخير .
لتكن بركه يسوع المسيح لهذا المنتدى ضد اعداء الخير واعداء الصليب واعداء الفداء واعداء القيامه
فليتمجد اسم الرب في مشاركتنا جميعا ضد امواج الشر والغل لاسم المسيح . امين


----------



## jehan (14 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتوا محتاج توقيع باسم زوجى م/ جورج تادرس وهيكون اهداء منى ليه ممكن يكون فيه اشكال كمبيوتر وريسيفر علشان ده مجال عمله ولأنه مشرف فى منتديات المهندسين العرب لو نفع تكتب عليه اسم المنتدى


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

يجماعة سامح مشغول هقفل الموضوع 
وادى بديل ليه 
☺اطلب توقيعك او تصميم عاوزه من هنا☺​


----------

